# discretion and courtesy



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

OK guys,
I read all the time about discetion and courtesy, does any of that extend to our men and women in military uniform??
Also, do you consider MPs and the Coast Guard to be law enforcement?

Chime in please...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Personally yes I do, to an extent.

whole reason I joined the Coast Guard was because it was law enforcement related. Unfortunately spent most of my time hanging over the knife edge touching up the dam stripe









U.S.C.G.C. Seneca WMEC 906 "My old home"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Gil!
Hats off to an old Knee-deep sailor!(Just Kidding)
When I used to drive home a bit too fast over the speed limit from Subase New London, the nice CT and R.I. Troopers ALWAYS let me go. The only time I was stopped by a MSP trooper, I got attitude. She actually threw my Military I.D. back at me and said "I don't need that." I was actually nervous telling her that without it, My licence was expired, cuz I was on active duty. Well, I got a ticket(deserved), but yikes!

Bottom Line? In a public forum? I will proudly give consideration to ANYBODY in service for CMVI's You bet! Even NOAA and Public Health


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

As far as i'm concerned if I stop a person who is Military I treat them as I would a brother/sister Police Officer


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

How about civilian dispatchers???


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by CLAF111:
> * How about civilian dispatchers??? *


You mean the ones that could possibly send you to a fictitious barking dog call at 03:30


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by mpd61:
> * Hey Gil!
> Hats off to an old Knee-deep sailor!(Just Kidding)
> *


I actually like being called a puddle jumper instead. I had a come back for that one "the only puddle I ever jumped was in your wifes bed"

lol always ending up squaring off. God I miss those days


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

It all boils down to respect. If they act like they are expecting to get off, I'm gonna think about it hard. If they are appologetic and show me respect, they're driving away with a "Have a nice day!" I had an active Navy (officer to boot) try to ditch me when he didn't stop for a LIDAR set up. I caught up to him a couple miles down the road. GIG! If he had stopped when I waved him over, I wouldn't have thought twice of kicking him loose. My


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Just looking back and to clarify, the Navy officer wasn't in uniform. He was on leave in civilian attire in his POV. In uniform, they're on their way.


----------

